# Unigine Heaven Benchmarch for Directx 11: How long is this test?



## SAFX

I just downloaded this test and gave it a run, but the test did not complete after 10 minutes and I decided to quit. How much time does this benchmark normally require? It seemed like it was stuck in a loop as I kept seeing the same images over and over again.


----------



## TFL Replica

You have to manually instruct it to initiate a benchmark. It will loop indefinitely until you click on start benchmark.


----------



## SAFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
You have to manually instruct it to initiate a benchmark. It will loop indefinitely until you click on start benchmark.

I did that; I hit F9. Isn't that what I am supposed to do?


----------



## TFL Replica

Yup, F9 is correct. You just need to wait longer then, I guess.


----------



## kow_ciller

It should take a 3-4mins at most, that is unless your computer is just really slow.


----------



## SAFX

I got it working, thanks


----------



## Pings

I never used Unigine Heaven *Benchmark* before. I gona try it out. What was you score?


----------



## SAFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
I never used Unigine Heaven *Benchmark* before. I gona try it out. What was you score?

On default settings with a GTX 8800 I got...

FPS: 40.5
Score: 1019

I ran the test on the brand new rig you see in my sig, except instead of the 5770 GPU I used a GTX 8800 because I am waiting for 2 5770's from newegg (should have them next week).

I will run the test again on a single SAPPHIRE 5770, then again on 2 5770's in cross fire.

Post your score ASAP! I like your rig and I am curious!


----------



## IdiotStick

Stock Clocks 1961 MHz / 3504

FPS - 71.2
Score - 1792
Min FPS - 21.0
Max FPS - 147.2
Over Clocked 2126 MHz/ 4204 MHz

FPS - 76.9
Score - 1937
Min FPS - 19.2
Max FPS - 164.9
Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHz / 8gb DDR3 / MSI GTX 1050 Ti OC 4gb

My first post!


----------



## Xaneph

*Benchmarking my new Origin Genesis*

updates in about 5 min


----------



## Xaneph

*Results*

FPS: 173.5
Score: 4369
Min FPS: 43.3
Max FPS: 299.4

System
Platform:	
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700K CPU @ 3.70GHz (3695MHz) x6
GPU model:	
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 23.21.13.9065/Microsoft Basic Display Adapter 10.0.16299.15 (4095MB) x2
Settings
Render:	
Direct3D11
Mode:	
1600x900 8xAA fullscreen
Preset	
Custom
Quality	
Ultra
Tessellation:	
Extreme

... ... ...Wow thats a halfway decent score.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If you look here, there are lots of scores to compare to

http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...icial-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores.html


----------

